
Attribution of the Australian bushfire risk to anthropogenic climate change - biggyjump
https://www.worldweatherattribution.org/bushfires-in-australia-2019-2020/
======
merricksb
Same study discussed here a few weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22492538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22492538)

------
djannzjkzxn
I thought the headline was hard to understand so I found where the 30% number
came from in the article:

> Four climate models for which FWI could be calculated show that the
> probability of a Fire Weather Index this high has increased by at least 30%
> since 1900 as a result of anthropogenic climate change.

------
bamboozled
I’m surprised it’s not 100% more likely given what we know based on evidence ?

------
quezzle
When will we get past even bothering to ask the question of whether or not
it’s because of humans? It’s starting to seem very dated.

